# كيف أدخل فى المسيحية



## УÖÛҢãήĂ (5 سبتمبر 2010)

كيف ادخل فى المسيحية
هل يشترط صلاة او ما إلى ذللك أم ماذا


----------



## Rosetta (5 سبتمبر 2010)

the vampire قال:


> كيف ادخل فى المسيحية
> هل يشترط صلاة او ما إلى ذللك أم ماذا


*
المسيحية لا يوجد فيها شهادتين او احكام او شروط لاعتناقها !! 
هي ايمان نابع من داخل قلبك 
و صلي من داخل قلبك الى ذلك الإله الحقيقي ليقف بجانبك و يرشدك الى الخلاص الروحي الابدي مع المسيح

اقرأ الموضوع التالي: 

 كيف أؤمن بالمسيح؟ 

​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

the vampire قال:


> كيف ادخل فى المسيحية
> هل يشترط صلاة او ما إلى ذللك أم ماذا



المسيحية إيمان
لا دخول ولا خروج
فقط إيمان

هل تؤمن بأن السيد المسيح هو الله المتجسد الذي تجسد و صلب و مات و قام و صعد الي السماوات
و رفع خطية العالم بصلبه و قيامته؟!!
و هل تقبله مخلص لحياتك؟
​


----------



## УÖÛҢãήĂ (5 سبتمبر 2010)

نعم اومن
أومن انه الله الظاهر فى الجسد أومن انه أبن الله الحى الذى صلب من أجلنا

وأنه يأتى فى نهاية العالم ويدين ألاحياء والأموات


----------



## УÖÛҢãήĂ (5 سبتمبر 2010)

((لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ  الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ  لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.))  يوحنا 3: 16


----------



## Rosetta (5 سبتمبر 2010)

the vampire قال:


> نعم اومن
> أومن انه الله الظاهر فى الجسد أومن انه أبن الله الحى الذى صلب من أجلنا
> 
> وأنه يأتى فى نهاية العالم ويدين ألاحياء والأموات


*
هللويا .. من اجمل مشاركاتك 
اخي هل انت مسلم ام ماذا ؟؟؟ لاني اتطلعت على مشاركاتك و مواضيعك فلم اعرف ! 

​*


----------



## УÖÛҢãήĂ (5 سبتمبر 2010)

كنت أعمى والان ابصرت
نعم كنت مسلم والان انا مسيحى إلى أبد الابدين


----------



## My Rock (5 سبتمبر 2010)

the vampire قال:


> كنت أعمى والان ابصرت
> نعم كنت مسلم والان انا مسيحى إلى أبد الابدين




ما سر هذا التحول الكبير خلال ساعات قليلة؟
هل هي لعبة آخرى منك كمسلم للتشتكيك في الذين يؤمنون بالمسيح؟


----------



## УÖÛҢãήĂ (5 سبتمبر 2010)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
انا كان نفسى ابقى مسيحى من زمان
بس كان فى حاجات منعانى
والان لقد عبرت من ظلمة الاسلام إلى نور يسوع المسيح


----------



## My Rock (5 سبتمبر 2010)

the vampire قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> انا كان نفسى ابقى مسيحى من زمان
> بس كان فى حاجات منعانى
> والان لقد عبرت من ظلمة الاسلام إلى نور يسوع المسيح



لماذا أصبحت اليوم مسيحي؟ هل لك ان تذكر لنا التفاصيل في قسم الشهادات لنتأكد من صدقك؟


----------



## УÖÛҢãήĂ (5 سبتمبر 2010)

طبعا سوف ترون شهادتى
*«وَ لَيْسَ  بِأَحَدٍ غَيْرِهِ الْخَلاَصُ. لأَنْ لَيْسَ اسْمٌ آخَرُ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ  قَدْ أُعْطِيَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ بِهِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ نَخْلُصَ»
أعمال 4: 12*


----------



## Rosetta (5 سبتمبر 2010)

the vampire قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> انا كان نفسى ابقى مسيحى من زمان
> بس كان فى حاجات منعانى
> والان لقد عبرت من ظلمة الاسلام إلى نور يسوع المسيح



*هل تكفر بمحمد و بالاسلام كما يكفر المسيحيين بالشيطان ؟؟ 
(جوابك محسوب عليك .. يعني لو كنت مسلم و اجبت نعم اكفر فسيكون لك عقاب بحسب الدين الاسلامي ) 

لذلك اطلب منك ان تجيب .. هل تكفر او لا تكفر بمحمد و الاسلام؟؟​*


----------



## УÖÛҢãήĂ (5 سبتمبر 2010)

نعم أكفر بالإسلام وبمحمد أيضا

ولن اخاف من أى عقاب فمما اخاف وأنا مع المسيح

((إذا كان الله معنا فمن علينا))


----------



## Rosetta (5 سبتمبر 2010)

the vampire قال:


> نعم أكفر بالإسلام وبمحمد أيضا
> 
> ولن اخاف من أى عقاب فمما اخاف وأنا مع المسيح
> 
> ((إذا كان الله معنا فمن علينا))



*إذا هنيئا لك المسيح 
و لا زلنا بانتظار شهادتك و كيف اقتنعت بالمسيحية و تخليت عن الاسلام حتى يصدقك الجميع
لانك منذ فترة ليست بقليلة كنت تدافع عن الاسلام !!  

«وَ لَيْسَ بِأَحَدٍ غَيْرِهِ الْخَلاَصُ. لأَنْ لَيْسَ اسْمٌ آخَرُ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ بِهِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ نَخْلُصَ»​*


----------



## УÖÛҢãήĂ (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*إذا هنيئا لك المسيح 
و لا زلنا بانتظار شهادتك و كيف اقتنعت بالمسيحية و تخليت عن الاسلام حتى يصدقك الجميع
لانك منذ فترة ليست بقليلة كنت تدافع عن الاسلام !!

نعم سوف ترون شهادتى
ولكن اعذرونى لو لم اكتبها اليوم لانى مشغول جدا

*((لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ   الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ   لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.))  يوحنا 3: 16


----------



## Rosetta (5 سبتمبر 2010)

> *نعم سوف ترون شهادتى
> ولكن اعذرونى لو لم اكتبها اليوم لانى مشغول جدا
> 
> ((لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.)) يوحنا 3: 16 ​*


*
ننتظرها بالتأكيد 
ربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير .. ​*


----------



## الشيخ سمعة (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*اهنئك بأنك عبرت من الظلمة الى النور
المسيح يحميك..
*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

آمين + المجد لاسم الرب الذي قادك نحو النور
اتمني نسمع شهادتك و نعرف التفاصيل​


----------



## УÖÛҢãήĂ (6 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ليكوا على ردودكم الحلوة دى
وانتظروا شهادتى

(( قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا )) يوحنا 11 :25


----------



## أَمَة (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*يغلق الموضوع *
*الى أن يكبت العضو* *the vampire *
*شهادته*​ 
*حينئذ يعاد النظر فيه*​ 
​


----------



## أَمَة (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*يسعدي أن أضع رابط شهادة*
*الأخ the vampire*
*صاحب الموضوع*​ 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=149011​


----------

